# New dash cam



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Vantrue N2 Pro...Amazon prime, ordered it Saturday and it was here on Sunday...the only way to shop.

I don't have the GPS hooked up yet and haven't messed with the color settings, but the menu is pretty intuitive and easy to use.

Thanks to our resident draft master Andy for hooking me up with a link to some free partitioning software, I was able to format a 64gb micro sd card to the Fat32 file system so the camera would recognize it. With that size card, I should be able to record 8 to 10 hours before it rewrites...way more than i'll ever need.

Tried to post a 3min. clip, but the file was too large.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Let me know how you like it, been wanting one for a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I looked into dash cams not long ago (been watching accidents on youtube, lol), I think everyone in Russia has one. They almost all had problems of some kind. Let us know how that one works out.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=092_1495019052


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is an uneventful night video from mine, I’m very happy with it. https://vimeo.com/194252786

99 bucks 
https://www.amazon.com/Z-Edge-HD129...UTF8&qid=1507740669&sr=8-18&keywords=dash+cam


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

That's great night time footage for $99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

WBailey1041 said:


> Here is an uneventful night video from mine, I’m very happy with it. https://vimeo.com/194252786
> 
> 99 bucks
> https://www.amazon.com/Z-Edge-HD129...UTF8&qid=1507740669&sr=8-18&keywords=dash+cam


When I tried to post a 3min. video...it was too large a file. How'd you do it?


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vimeo.com


----------



## Acesfour (Jan 25, 2016)

Ho hum. Are your workers really such bad drivers that you need this? I don't get the need except for maybe playing it back on a Saturday night with a bowl of popcorn. Ha ha.

Tracy
Aces Four


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

If you get into an accident and it's their fault a video helps a bunch.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

superseal said:


> When I tried to post a 3min. video...it was too large a file. How'd you do it?


You can probably turn it into a youtube video and then post it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

RangoWA said:


> If you get into an accident and it's their fault a video helps a bunch.


If you get into an accident and it's _your_ fault, it helps........... eh.......... not so much.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

480sparky said:


> If you get into an accident and it's _your_ fault, it helps........... eh.......... not so much.


Depends on your driving style I reckon.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

RangoWA said:


> Depends on your driving style I reckon.


Depends more on if you are still conscious and can get it off the windshield and under the seat before anyone notices.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Depends more on if you are still conscious and can get it off the windshield and under the seat before anyone notices.


45 years of driving with no accident on my record I'll take my chances.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Depends more on if you are still conscious and can get it off the windshield and under the seat before anyone notices.


Just pull the card. Takes 2 seconds. Regardless of words fault it is. No one will know I have it unless I need it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Just pull the card. Takes 2 seconds. Regardless of words fault it is. No one will know I have it unless I need it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You're assuming you're still conscious.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You're assuming you're still conscious.


That would make sense wouldn't it capt obvious.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

And I'm pretty sure they would need a warrant.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And I'm pretty sure they would need a warrant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Legalities don't stop too many cops these days.

Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper 2.1


----------

